# Enlarged Backbone???



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello Everyone -

Yesterday, i misted my tank and fed my frogs like i do every morning.

My female cobalt ate well like she normally does. Immediately afterwards, i noticed that she started shedding, opening/closing her mouth etc ...
But then she hid under a log and wouldnt move.

Today she came out at feeding time but shes just sitting in one spot and wouldnt eat.

She doesnt look bloated, but her backbone seems enlarged/displaced.

Has anyone ever heard of this?

My tank temp today is 76.2F, humidity is 88%





















Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

That does look strange! And painful. Poor thing.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I was thinking that maybe she swallowed something that lodged in there and is causing her pain and making her arch her back like that. But can they actually arch their back purposefully to that degree??? I dunno...but that's a terrible back angle, even for a female tinc! Perhaps she broke something in there??? Eek! The only way to find out would be to take her to a vet I imagine. I hope she gets well.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

WendySHall said:


> I was thinking that maybe she swallowed something that lodged in there and is causing her pain and making her arch her back like that. But can they actually arch their back purposefully to that degree??? I dunno...but that's a terrible back angle, even for a female tinc! Perhaps she broke something in there??? Eek! The only way to find out would be to take her to a vet I imagine. I hope she gets well.


I spoke to a well respected breeder and the summary of our convo was this:

- Possible injury, but doubtful considering this happened right after a healthy feeding ...
- Probably not chyrid (spelling?), bc shed be dead by now ...
- Probably not parasites, bc shed still eat but lose weight, and she is fat and healthy and stopped eating this morning
- Possible calcium overdose (impaction), but doubtful considering it happened so quick ... 
- Something lodged, possible considering she just ate when this started 
- Baterial/Viral, possibly but only way to know is a fecal exam: i called a vet today but they want around $120 and the vet is on vacation for the next week and this will cost more than replacing the frog (which is unfortunate, but the cold truth)

Currently, i pulled her this morning and she put up a good fight to get away from me (which might be a good sign) and i put her in a plastic shoebox w/ papertowels and a petri dish with pedialite. I noticed that her back looked fine, so it may have possibly been a result of the way she was sitting.

She would not move in the tank, but she was actively exploring the shoebox, but still not eating.

I will continue to moniter her and see if i can get her to start eating again.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

wow, i hope she pulls through.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

UPDATE:

I got home from work and checked on her.

After 12hrs, the frog hasnt eaten still and she still hasnt pooped. 

From what i understand, the lack of feces might mean something, but i cant remember.

Anyone wanna refresh my memory as to what it means?

Thx.

Nick


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Come to think of it ... 
Shes a proven female and hasnt mated for a long while, and i made the comment to my wife sometime last week that her stomach was huge and that i thought she was full of eggs ... 

Whats the chance that she was egg laden or whatever the term is when a female is full of eggs for too long?

At this point, i feel maybe it could be this or impaction and if im not mistaken, both of those would cause her to not eat or poop ... correct?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Here's a list of vets that are ARAV members in Ohio. 
Nathan, Robert -- Akron , OH 
Meakin, Daniel -- Amelia , OH 
Krupka, Frank -- Avon Lake , OH 
Campbell, Mark -- Cincinnati , OH 
LeVitas, Paul -- Cincinnati , OH 
Burton, Donald -- Columbus , OH 
Faulkner, Sean -- Columbus , OH 
Cook, Kimberly -- Copley , OH 
Stull, Paul -- Dayton , OH 
Brooks, Eric -- Kent , OH 
Baldwin, Nathalie -- Kingston , OH 
Manharth, Ann -- Milford , OH 
Myers, Gwen -- Powell , OH 
Wade, Andrea -- Sylvania , OH 
Hanley, Christopher -- Toledo , OH 
Myers, Michael -- Toledo , OH 
Reichard, Tim -- Toledo , OH 
Randall, Linda -- Westfield Center , OH 

Here's a link to their site for everyone. ARAV


----------



## Tjoen (Apr 17, 2010)

Since you have already separated her, it might be useful if she is provided with a dish to soak herself and this might help her pass out anything that might be impacted.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Tjoen said:


> Since you have already separated her, it might be useful if she is provided with a dish to soak herself and this might help her pass out anything that might be impacted.


As stated above ... she has a petri dish with pedialite in it with her.


----------



## Tjoen (Apr 17, 2010)

If she isn't dehydrated, maybe she might prefer to soak in plain water without disolved salts and minerals in it?

I had an impacted tinc and she was soaking for 2 days with daily water changes before she passed what was impacting her.

Just a thought.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Tjoen said:


> If she isn't dehydrated, maybe she might prefer to soak in plain water without disolved salts and minerals in it?
> 
> I had an impacted tinc and she was soaking for 2 days with daily water changes before she passed what was impacting her.
> 
> Just a thought.


I have dechlorinated water, but not RO or distilled.

Really?

Did she not move or eat while this was going on like mine?


----------



## Tjoen (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, she was lethargic and didn't poop at all as I had her in a tupperware on wet white paper towels.

I soaked her in plain water and she passed out bits of browny specks and what appeared to be undigested FFs.

But mine was just poorly and not moving much, not hunched up drastically like yours.

Hope your frog would recover.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Tjoen said:


> Yes, she was lethargic and didn't poop at all as I had her in a tupperware on wet white paper towels.
> 
> I soaked her in plain water and she passed out bits of browny specks and what appeared to be undigested FFs.
> 
> ...


Well i just found a small piece of poop in the bin, but its not large or anything and does look like it had anything in it. I still havent seen her eat.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Gamble said:


> Well i just found a small piece of poop in the bin, but its not large or anything and does look like it had anything in it. I still havent seen her eat.


Well now you've got your fecal sample for the vet.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Gamble said:


> Well i just found a small piece of poop in the bin, but its not large or anything and does look like it had anything in it. I still havent seen her eat.


I meant to say "doesnt" look like ...

Damn phone.

@rusty ... yep looks like it. Is one enough?
Now i just gotta convince the wife to let me spend the $.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

You should be able to get a fecal done for around 20 bucks.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

frogface said:


> You should be able to get a fecal done for around 20 bucks.


Plus $50 for the office visit. They wont let me do it w/o bringing the frog in.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Gamble said:


> Plus $50 for the office visit. They wont let me do it w/o bringing the frog in.


They want you to bring the frog in so they can weigh it. In case they need to administer medication the vet needs to know how much the frog weighs so they can give you the appropriate dose. They'll do additonal things too, probably palpate the frog.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey Nick,

Let me know what the vet says, I'd be interested in hearing the diagnosis and prognosis. Thanks!

JBear


----------

